# Travel Talk > Travel Gear and Gadgets >  Best Interior Gadgets In Your Opinions

## KindaichiShota

Hi guys,

I just got a Toyota RAV4 2006 for sale last month here (https://carfromjapan.com/cheap-used-...-sale-year2006)
My wife and I are planning to have a trip to Osaka. We will travel for about 500 km and mostly stay on car so we are thinking to buy a good gadget. Our last trip to Hokkaido sucks since our cup holding gear kept making the water fall inside the car. Worst trip ever!

Long story short,my question is : What are your best travel gadgets ? What is the price and how can i use it?

----------

